# Ripzone pants/jackets



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Drkangell said:


> So I bought a ripzone pair of pants off of Ebay for like 10 bucks, but they ran a bit small for me in Large. From the feel and design they seem very well made and warm, so I was going to order some from Amazon, but before I sink $150 into clothes can I get some feedback on what you guys think? Other ideas would be welcome as well, in the same price range preferably. Thanks a lot


I have 2 pairs of old ripzone trilogy pants. 20k. Bought both of them used and they have still held up.

Dunno about their new stuff, but the ones I have are well made. Would reccomend :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a pair of 20k Trilogies as well last year. 

Sold them about half way through the season cause I have about 6 pair.

Bad decision, all my other pants sucked ass.

One of the other pair that sucked ass, was also Rip-Zone 5k.

I don't really think the brand matters so much anymore, there's so many good ones out there now.

What matters is the 20k rating, that's what you should be checking for.k:


TT


----------



## mjh75 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a pair of Ripzone Trilogy pants too. I've only used them a couple days riding and a couple days snow shoeing, but so far they've held up great. They were a big upgrade from the cheapo insulated snow pants I had. The only complaint I have is that they're a bit restrictive in the seat.


----------

